# Researching GSD Lines



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been trying to learn more about the GSDs that particpate in KNPV and thier bloodlines since they are few and far between.

There are three older dogs that are pretty much in all of the pedigrees of the dogs I like.

They are:
Rick van Tiekerhook http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/61850.html
Gento von haus Larwin http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/42444.html
Condor van't Land van Dommel en AA http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/121524.html

Does anyone have any experience with these lines; what do you think of them and what they are producing nowdays?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if i had a chance to buy a teikerhook dog i'd jump at it. contact daryl ehret--he has one and knows a lot about bloodlines, as does susan tuck, well--a LOT of more knowledgable ppl on this forum than i am...


----------



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

there is a yahoo group,,, gsdeuro. they specialize in bloodlines and pedigrees.

john


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

This GSD Stud page may help with your research of those lines.

http://www.duitseherders.com/studs12.html


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Megan McCallister said:


> I've been trying to learn more about the GSDs that particpate in KNPV and thier bloodlines since they are few and far between.
> 
> There are three older dogs that are pretty much in all of the pedigrees of the dogs I like.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these lines; what do you think of them and what they are producing nowdays?


We have a Tiekerhook male and he's a pretty serious dog! If you want to more about the line contact Koos directly. He is very honest about his dogs, their drives and what they are producing.


----------

